# QUESTION:  what scale do you use and/or which is your favorite?



## mr_chow (Sep 1, 2011)

i've always rocked ohaus...love 'em


...my current model is the ohaus scout pro 600.00g (SP601).  bought the usb attachment and made a little program w/in access to capture weight w/ a single mouse click.   ...i know, i'm a nerd 


what scale do you use?



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## moaky (Sep 1, 2011)

does the programing let you set the scale to a number that you keep putting weight on until it reaches that number.  if not what is weight are you capturing?
I also like the ohaus.  perfect every time


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 1, 2011)

just looked it up, nice scale.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 1, 2011)

Got a US-Sonic-500  Relatively cheap, but gets the job done. Has remained accurate for a bit now. Not sure if its even a name brand or not, just an affordable one from the head shop.


----------



## Hick (Sep 2, 2011)

......


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like Hick weighs it up by the ton....what is the tare weight on that?


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

moaky said:
			
		

> does the programing let you set the scale to a number that you keep putting weight on until it reaches that number.  if not what is weight are you capturing?
> I also like the ohaus.  perfect every time




no, the usb comm line isn't "active"...it only reads when the signal is sent for it to read.  ...i guess it could be programmed to send/receive the signal every second, but right now it's not.

...i programmed it for part of a commercial mmj program i designed.  now i just use it for s's and g's.  when i used to go to the shops around here, i kept a dbase of weights that i brought home from them.  some shops consistently weighed under...i didn't think they were trying to, it was prob a calibration issue, but i had it "on file" that i would either not go back or tell them about it if their bud was good enough that i wanted to go back :hubba:

to be honest, i haven't used the usb functionality in a while...i haven't been going to shops, and i closed down my pos business.


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

I like Hicks scale :hubba: 
I use a scale that gives me 0.01 gr ... Just because i like other stuff aswell :hubba:.

The best scale i ever seen was a computer mouse. But it was a 0.1gr scale


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 2, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Just because i like other stuff aswell




...and i'm sure you're talking about gold and silver


----------



## moaky (Sep 2, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> ...and i'm sure you're talking about gold and silver


my uncle was a jeweler and he always said "this scale is for gold only boy"
then he taught me how to grow


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 3, 2011)

i been using the same pockettech for about 10 years now. i dont use it much but i love it  cant find them any more that ive have seen. hxxp://www.amazon.com/GRAM-PRECISION-POCKET-TECH-300G/dp/B000635P24


----------

